

Ask HN: In Apple OS X why won't the delete key delete files selected in Finder? - jmount

Ask HN: In Apple OSX why won&#x27;t the delete key delete files selected in Finder?  It says &quot;delete&quot; right on the key and Apple encourages the use of countless obscure chorded keyboard shortcuts.  Any HN Apple&#x2F;UI gurus want to weigh in on this?
======
tylermac1
It's just CMD + Del.

Probably to avoid accidentally hitting the Delete key and deleting files when
browsing. Apple generally avoids making destructive acts easy.

~~~
jmount
Ah, that is a fair point.

------
0942v8653
What are the "countless obscure chorded keyboard shortcuts"?

